# Changing LAN IP addresses and Tivo



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

I need to change my LAN IP address range from 192.168.0.xxx to 192.168.2.xxx. I know how o do most of it, including the nic_config_tivo change to update the Tivo IP address, but don't I also need to do something to tell Tivo what the gateway address is?

A long time ago when I first set up my network, I seem to remember something about a "route.tivo add blah blah blah" command. Do I need to do another one of those?

My plan would be

1. Change nic_config_tivo to the new IP details
2. Do the route.tivo command (if needed)
3. Change my router, DHCP and port forwarding settings
4. Reboot Tivo

and I think that'd be it?

Phil G


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

You set the gateway address in nic_config_tivo. and reboot. I'm not aware of any other step needed.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Personally I'd check it all looks right in /etc/rc.d/rc.net before rebooting:


> bash-2.02# cat /etc/rc.d/rc.net
> 
> #
> #!/bin/sh
> ...


----------



## threadkiller (Dec 12, 2002)

early net_config had a bug whereby you had to edit / run a second command to update the gateway address as net_config didn't. this was resolved in later versions


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

threadkiller said:


> early net_config had a bug whereby you had to edit / run a second command to update the gateway address as net_config didn't. this was resolved in later versions


 

OK, so how do I know which version I have ??


----------



## threadkiller (Dec 12, 2002)

PhilG said:


> OK, so how do I know which version I have ??


use nic_config as you would normally, then try again, see whats changed. if your gateway hasn't then you may need to edit manually


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

Still been putting this off (I don't like messing with things that are working in case they stop!!)

When I first added Tico to my network, I needed to do a



> route.tivo add -net 0.0.0.0 netmask 0.0.0.0 gw 192.168.0.1 dev eth1


 or something similar

That's the bit that has me worried - I have no idea what it was for apart from the fact that Tivoweb didn't work before I issued the command and did work afterwards


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Yes, that's the "extra command" threadkiller referred to.

If you look at my post above, rc.net is the file that nic_config_tivo actually edits 
tivo runs rc,net on startup to setup networking,
so check its right before rebooting.


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

Understood

Thanks


----------

